# How charge for wallcovering?



## Wagteil (Mar 25, 2014)

How you charge for wallcovering, per sqf, roll? What is average price per roll?


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

They made me promise not to tell you. Sorry.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I use the strip count method, then I add for architectural features, hand trimming if needed, applying prep coat, engineering the layout, number of electrical outlets, set up/tear down, etc etc.

So when someone asks me "how much would you charge to hang an X' x Y' x Z' room with just regular paper", I tell 'em I'll visit their home to take all the pertinent info. "well what's your average cost per roll?", "That's like asking a painter how much he charges per gallon of paint, every paper is different and every room is different, when's a good time to come by"


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I use a day rate.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

It depends. Elmer's glue is getting so expensive. :whistling2:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

as much as possible:whistling2:


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

And this thread will be closed in nine, eight, seven, six, five, four........


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

threetwoone…

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this pricing thread - Pricing, Estimating and Success.

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the commercial and residential painting industries. 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

